# Hiya everyone



## kittykat102 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi im new here and i just want to say hi to everyone :lol: . I have one cat called Gizmo and might be getting another one.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!!


----------



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello KittyKat!!!
I hope you get another kitty. I have two girls & they are so funny and make me & hubby laugh and smile each and every day. 
It's alot of fun too!
Another cat means more lovin you get back. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, KittyKat! Welcome. Two are double the fun.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pictures of Gizmo and the new one when you get the chance. :wink:


----------



## kittykat102 (Mar 31, 2008)

i will post some pictures of Gizmo.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and Gizmo


----------

